# Traynor YCS50 Reliability issues?



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all. A friend has a Traynor YCS50 and YCS90 on the way and has offered to sell me the 50 if I like it. I always thought Traynor was a good brand, but today I was speaking to a coworker that said that Traynors have reliability issues. I have never read anything of the sort and was wondering what your experiences with Traynor equipment was like.

Thanks all.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I owned a YCS50 for a year and then traded it with the other guitarist in my band. He's had it for over a year himself and there's never been any issues with it in that time. 

I've also owned a YCV40, YGL3 and currently own a YGM2. All are built well and haven't exhibited any issues that I would consider to be indicative of poor quality. The YCV40 and YCS50 being the newer amps, they had no issues at all. The older amps had general maintenance requirement, but that's to be expected.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had a 40 for 3 years or so no issues at all


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

They are solid amps.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a YCS50 for a couple of years and had no problems at all. I sold it to fund other equipment purchases.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i have had...played...and abused my YCS50H for 5 yrs now...bought used...thing sounds awesome...plays great...not one complaint or issue...other than weight...that sucker weighs a lot!


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I owned a YCS50 for a year and then traded it with the other guitarist in my band. He's had it for over a year himself and there's never been any issues with it in that time.
> 
> I've also owned a YCV40, YGL3 and currently own a YGM2. All are built well and haven't exhibited any issues that I would consider to be indicative of poor quality. The YCV40 and YCS50 being the newer amps, they had no issues at all. The older amps had general maintenance requirement, but that's to be expected.


 That's what I thought. Thanks gang, you have alleviated my concerns.

- - - Updated - - -



ezcomes said:


> i have had...played...and abused my YCS50H for 5 yrs now...bought used...thing sounds awesome...plays great...not one complaint or issue...other than weight...that sucker weighs a lot!


I'm looking forward to giving this a test drive. Seems like a very versatile amp.


----------



## blaren (May 6, 2006)

probably too late but...hey WAITAMINUTE MISTER... PRINCE RUPERT????????? That's where I'm from!! :-O
Man it's CRAZY being in a Canadian guitar forum right? Fell like I'm with family here.
Man it's so liberating knowing that we don't have to watch what we say and walk on eggshells all the time. NOT saying that this place has no fanatical Christian Republican war mongers and conservative Christians but...anyway I'll save all that for a different thread. Back to the Traynors.

I was just shopping for a new amp 2 weeks ago. Sold a MAZ18 (for WAY too much $ :wink, paid some bills and then found myself without a back-up gigging amp.
Wanted a combo. Have GASsed for a DSL head (100w) for a long time.
ANYWAY...
I almost bought a YCS50Blue. I tried contacting the guy but he never replied. Maybe you will have better luck? It's in AB but I know there are a bunch of Rupertites who work in AB and go back to the coast on days-off. Maybe someone could broker this deal for you.
Oh..sorry...the best part is it's listed for $350 OBO. Yes OBO!!! I would have drove to Edmonton to get it and I would have flashed $300 in front of him and he would have taken it. IF he only would have REPLIED! :-(
Good news is that I did manage to find a cheap JCM2000 DSL100 (a '98 with of course, the Drake iron) and....ehhh? WHAT? Say again?? Sorry...all I've been able to hear for the past week or so is a LOUD CRUNCHY guitar and a lot of SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS when I'm trying to sleep or think :-(

Good luck with the Traynor and ...check out AB kijiji for that $350 OBO unit.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the blue is a YCV...not a YCS...just an FYI


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of the chief reasons I play Traynors aside from the glorious heaven-sent tones, is the reliability. YCV50, YCV20, DG30, two Quarterhorses, an acoustic amp, and a couple of solid state bass amps and no problems. I've replaced speakers only because I like what I like even though the stock speakers were fine.

Good kit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

blaren said:


> probably too late but...hey WAITAMINUTE MISTER... PRINCE RUPERT????????? That's where I'm from!! :-O
> Man it's CRAZY being in a Canadian guitar forum right? Fell like I'm with family here.
> Man it's so liberating knowing that we don't have to watch what we say and walk on eggshells all the time. NOT saying that this place has no fanatical Christian Republican war mongers and conservative Christians but...anyway I'll save all that for a different thread. Back to the Traynors.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you neighbor. The Traynor should be here sometime near the start of August. I'm looking forward to it. I see a lot of great deals out there and it's probably a good thing that I live where I do or else I'd have more than 2 amps and 7 guitars!!! A friend of mine lent me his marshall for a while. After using it for about an hour I got that lovely ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss in the ears too.


----------



## blaren (May 6, 2006)

Stringer... I don't know if this is allowed...hope so...it is not my amp...but it would have been if the guy had replied a couple weeks ago. It says $350 OBO. I bet you could get it for $300. Here is the link:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ed...ue/1001418602?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

